# Live from the big A



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Sun popped out, I got 2 back to back, the boys got 4 more downriver, 

just one more cast...


----------



## Freakinfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice man =D bottom bouncing?


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet catch two kick a** catches

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't be!....sun spooks em! (hahahahaha) looks like good vis too....


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> looks like good vis too....


No such thing as low vis on the AS, that river is clear no matter what. Only time it's not, is when they open the flood gates, but that only lasts a few hours. 

Nice fish Aaron, sun's been key to a good bite at times lately. I haven't got to fish a sunny afternoon in awhile it seems.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

*** I was fishing with a buddy of yours yesterday and he said you were in such bad shape you couldn't walk. And hear i was kinda feeling bad for you as you must be laying home on the couch in pain, frigging almost sent a getwell card. .


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Got one more just before dusk. And yea I can hardly walk but that's just life

just one more cast...


----------

